# Why axel failed to download files



## xiaonanln (Mar 31, 2010)

I am using axel to speed up file downloading when making ports. But axel failed to download most files just like bellow.

```
Initializing download: ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/ftp.gnome.org/sources/gnome-backgrounds/2.28/gnome-backgrounds-2.28.0.tar.bz2
Connection gone.
```
I am using a http proxy by setting environment variable and the proxy should work fine because wget always succeed.
Does it becaused that axel has some issue when downloading files from FTP sites?


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 31, 2010)

I haven't had any issues with axel, ever


----------



## sixtydoses (Mar 31, 2010)

xiaonanln said:
			
		

> I am using a http proxy by setting environment variable and the proxy should work fine because wget always succeed.
> Does it becaused that axel has some issue when downloading files from FTP sites?



Try to set ftp_proxy in your environment.


```
setenv ftp_proxy http://ip:port
```


----------



## xiaonanln (Apr 1, 2010)

ftp_proxy is already set and it didn't help. 
BTW: "pkg_add -r" never worked for me.


----------

